# fish? fish? and more fish?!?!



## quinn808 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok so I dont understand why people put a betta fish in their tank with other fish, wont he/she attack and kill other fish? I dont understand... *c/p*


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Betta fish can live with other fish just fine, depending on the setup. Most of your worries is the other fish being fin nippers,, such as platys and some tetras. Also flow in the tank plays a part in it. Tanks with extremely heavy current are stressful, but if you have one with some current and dead areas the betta will be happy. 

Most bettas are only aggressive to other bettas and gourami or guppies. You do get some who are out for blood but IME you have to worry more about the tank mates.


----------



## ah300rum (Sep 18, 2013)

It also seems to be the personality of the specific fish, I have had several Bettas in with a variety of fish even guppies with no problems.......then I have had Bettas that would puff up and act aggressive at anything.

I have a tank now with a Betta and several fancy guppies.....they have been getting along fine for a few months now


----------



## Red (Jun 13, 2013)

Like ah300rum said, it's a lot to do with the fish's personality. My betta's quite happy sharing four gallons with a small shoal of oto and a few snails, they tend to just ignore each other but I've heard of other bettas who won't tolerate any other tankmates. I think the general rules are to avoid fin nippers, anything small enough to get eaten, anything big enough to be a threat and anything the betta might confuse for another male betta (he'd feel he has to fight it for territory).


----------

